# Drift Stop oder Treibanker was ist besser?



## Meeres_Angler (27. März 2005)

Hallo |wavey: 
also ich habe die profiblinker dvd`s gesehen und natürlich auch die werbung für den drift stop.
ich selber fische seit einigen jahren mit einem großen treibanker der mir schon sehr gute dienste geleistet hat.#6 

kann jemand mal seine erfahrungen mit dem dríft stop weiter geben bitte,
bremst der besser wie ein nomaler treibanker?|kopfkrat 

da ich ein 6m alu boot mit kleinem aufbau habe,ist mein boot sehr anfällig für wind,und so möchte ich die beste bremse haben die es giebt.
mfg
meeres_angler#:


----------



## Fischbox (27. März 2005)

*AW: Drift Stop oder Treibanker was ist besser?*

Moin#h

Ich kann mit dem Begriff "Drift Stop" im Moment so rein gar nix anfangen. |kopfkrat 
Hast Du nicht ein Foto von einem solchen Teil, oder einen Link wo man ein solches Teil im Netz bestaunen kann?
Ich bin bisher mit meinem Treibanker sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Jirko (27. März 2005)

*AW: Drift Stop oder Treibanker was ist besser?*

moin fischbox #h

mach mal klick... habe mit diesem aber noch nicht gefischt... kann dazu also nix beitragen, leider #h


----------



## vaaberg (27. März 2005)

*AW: Drift Stop oder Treibanker was ist besser?*

Hallo, #h 

ich denke es ist kein grosser Unterschied zwischen Treibanker und Driftstop - nur ein anderer (neuer !) Name.
Ein norweg. Angelkumpel hat so etwas, hat sich aber noch nicht ausgelassen.

Gruß Vaaberg


----------



## petipet (27. März 2005)

*AW: Drift Stop oder Treibanker was ist besser?*

In "Skipper 10/2004" stellt Rainer Korn den "Driftstopp" vor.  Er meint u.a. das der Driftstopp eher aussieht wie ein Paraglider und seine Bremswirkung bei Booten bis 8 Meter Länge enorm wäre. Und dass er sich wesentlich leichter einholen lassen würde, wie seine kleineren Trichterverwandten, wenn man ihn über eine der seitlichen Leinen einzieht.

Ich habe den Driftstopp selbst noch nicht ausprobiert, könnte aber eine pfiffige Alternative zum herkömmlichen Treibanker sein.

Gruß...Peter|wavey:


----------



## Meeres_Angler (27. März 2005)

*AW: Drift Stop oder Treibanker was ist besser?*

Hallo
vielen dank für eure beiträge.schade ich habe gehoft jemand könnte was genaueres sagen ob der drift stop besser ist wie ein treibanker ist.
mal sehen ob ich mir so ein teil noch anschaffe,in 6 wochen geht es nach norwegen.
da könnte ich ihn mal so richtig testen.
mfg
meeres_angler


----------



## FishHunterBLN (27. März 2005)

*AW: Drift Stop oder Treibanker was ist besser?*

Hallöchen!
Kaum zu glauben, aber wahr- es gibt jemand, der so ein Teil besitzt. Nämlich mich!
Letztes Jahr für Norge erworben, hat es wirklich traumhafte Ergebnisse geliefert. Anfangs war ich ja skeptisch, als ich das Riesenteil das erste Mal auspackte. Ich sah vor meinem geistigen Auge schon ein Riesenknäuel Strippen unlösbar verknotet. |kopfkrat  Aber nein, rein ins wasser damit und zack- wenig später blähte sich der schirm auf! Klasse Bremswirkung, Klasse Handhabung, einfach an 2 oberen Strippen gezogen und schon konnte man ihn wirklich ganz einfach aus dem Wasser ziehen.
Für dein Boot solltest Du aber schon mit der Größe 5 rangehen. Das ist ja nicht wirklich mehr ein Schnäppchen, aber mit dieser Größe sind wir wirklich prima gefahren. Meine Empfehlung! #6 
Ich hoffe, ich konnte bei Deiner Entscheidungsfindung helfen.
Torsten


----------



## Meeres_Angler (27. März 2005)

*AW: Drift Stop oder Treibanker was ist besser?*

Hallo FishHunterBLN und vielen Dank.#h 

das hört sich sehr gut an,aber kannst du sagen was besser ist ein normalen treibanker oder drift stop?
mein treibanker hat 0,8m durchmesser und eine trichter form.

der drift stop größe 5 hat 2m² (boot bis 6m)kostet 28€,größe 6 hat 3m²(boot bis 7m) kostet 44€.
wenn ich sehe das gr.5 und 6  2-3m² fäche haben ist das ganz schön groß.
aber bringt das wirklich mehr?#c 
mfg
meeres_angler#:


----------



## Meeres_Angler (28. März 2005)

*AW: Drift Stop oder Treibanker was ist besser?*

hallo 

ich hoffe jemand kann noch was von seinen erfahrungen hier einbringen.

mfg

meeres_angler#:


----------



## FishHunterBLN (28. März 2005)

*AW: Drift Stop oder Treibanker was ist besser?*

@meeres_angler

welche Variante besser ist, muss wohl jeder selbst entscheiden. Mein klarer Favorit: Drift Stop.
Die Jahre davor hatten wir immer den üblichen Driftsack, nachdem er sich in der Schraube verfing, mussten wir ihn in die ewigen Jagdgründe entlassen |uhoh: 
Den entscheidenden Vorteil beim Drift Stop sehe ich in dem sehr leichten Einholen und dem Super Wirkungsgrad.
Beim Preis hast Du Dich leider ein wenig verhauen.
Größe 5 kostet 49 Euronen, wie gesagt ist wirklich kein Schnäppchen...

Aber wenn Du, wie Du schreibst, 'nen Driftanker hast, bist Du doch ausgerüstet, oder? |kopfkrat


----------



## Fischbox (28. März 2005)

*AW: Drift Stop oder Treibanker was ist besser?*

...also bei mir kostet die Größe 5 auch nur 28 Euronen. |kopfkrat 
Ist 'ne glasklare Anzeige auf der von Jirko verlinkten Seite.


----------



## FishHunterBLN (28. März 2005)

*AW: Drift Stop oder Treibanker was ist besser?*

@fischbox
die glasklare anzeige sagt: 21 +28=49 EUR.
Bin jetzt extra nochmal auf Bestellung und Warenkorb gegeangen und da ruft er mir dann 49 EUR auf.
Leider  #c hab ich recht, oder?


----------



## Fischbox (29. März 2005)

*AW: Drift Stop oder Treibanker was ist besser?*



			
				FishHunterBLN schrieb:
			
		

> Leider  #c hab ich recht, oder?



Glasklare Aussage, *Du hast recht* .  #6 

Ist 'ne ziemlich bekloppte Preisdarstellung bei dem Shop. Wenn ich +28 schreiben kann, dann sollte es doch ein einfaches sein gleich den richtigen Preis zu schreiben. Matheunterricht hatte ich in der Schule schon... #d


----------



## Meeres_Angler (30. März 2005)

*AW: Drift Stop oder Treibanker was ist besser?*

Hallo 
danke für deine antwort Fischbox und FishHunterBLN.
du hast recht ich bin ganz gut ausgerüstet aber ich möchte gerne das maximum an bemse haben was möglich ist.
im letzten jahr hatten wir viel wind und ohne treib anker währe noch weniger gelaufen in norwegen.
dazu ist mein boot aus alu und hat einen kleinen aufbau wo der wind gut angreifen kann.
also überlege ich mir das noch mal mit dem drift stop.
mfg
Meeres_Angler


----------



## Meeres_Angler (31. März 2005)

*AW: Drift Stop oder Treibanker was ist besser?*

hallo

also ich habe einen händler gefunden der mir einen besseren preiß macht für den drift stop.
also werde ich mir die nur 6 zulegen der ist zwar für boote bis 7m und meins ist nur 6m aber egalaber der 6er hat eine 3m² größe.
ich bin ab dem 5.5 in norwegen und dann probiere ich ihn und werde einen kleinen bericht darüber verfassen.
mfg
meeres_angler


----------



## Vibra - Zocker (6. Mai 2005)

*AW: Drift Stop oder Treibanker was ist besser?*

Verrate uns doch noch deinen händler, oder ist der geheim .. ich verwende immer 2 driftsäcke und selbst bei denen und meinem  4 meter alu boot ist bei windstärke 4 schluß mit lustig. bei 2 qm bremsfläche und der günstigeren form kann ich mir schon eine erhebliche verbesserung vorstellen. aus welchem material ist da ding, zwecks nachbau..? gruß robert#h


----------



## Mac Gill (6. Mai 2005)

*AW: Drift Stop oder Treibanker was ist besser?*

Ich bin auch stolzer Besitzer eines Driftstop's.

Ich nutzte ihn bisher nur auf Binnenseen -> und bin zufireden!

Nur bei leichtem Wind (= wenig drift) scheint mit der Driftstop nicht so optimal zu sein.
Er braucht wohl einen gewissen "mindestdruck"" um sich prachtvoll aufzublähen -> dann bremmst er mächtig ab!

Material ist ein Nylongewebe, wie ich es vom Windvögeln her kenne.


----------



## Nauke (6. Mai 2005)

*AW: Drift Stop oder Treibanker was ist besser?*



			
				Mac Gill schrieb:
			
		

> ...wie ich es vom Windvögeln her kenne.



Was manche so praktizieren ;+  #d


----------

